# Dallas Mavericks



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

73 points at the half, 6th time they've done it this year. (70 points by halftime).

6 games where 70+ points by halftime is freaky


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

This game was a blowout from the first quarter.


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

Dang, up by 33 already. Better be prepared to see a lot of Shawn Bradley tonight.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Pretty sick...my boy Dirk is doing his thing !


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

[edit] Dallas.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Wow, I guess Larry Hughes is really important to the Wizards. More so than gilbert arenas?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice headband Dirk


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

They actually scored 40 in the first quarter. What the hell? At that pace they would have gone off for 160 points. Obviously they won't but Wiz will be trailing by 30 all game now.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>P33r~</b>!
> They actually scored 40 in the first quarter. What the hell? At that pace they would have gone off for 160 points. Obviously they won't but Wiz will be trailing by 30 all game now.


Yeah, since the Mavs play D this year, they shouldn't blow huge leads on a regular basis anymore.


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

Okay, seriously, you're up by over 30 on someone, why are all five starters on the court?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DuckWorth</b>!
> Okay, seriously, you're up by over 30 on someone, why are all five starters on the court?


Same applies to the Wizards. You're down by 30. Why are you playing your starters still deep in the 4th quarter?


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> 
> 
> Same applies to the Wizards. You're down by 30. Why are you playing your starters still deep in the 4th quarter?


No lead is safe in the NBA. We had got the lead down to 11 with 2:30 to go until the refs started bailing out Dirk. Arenas career high 42 right now.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

guess don nelson can rest easy during his shoulder surgery


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>One on One</b>!
> 
> 
> No lead is safe in the NBA. We had got the lead down to 11 with 2:30 to go until the refs started bailing out Dirk. Arenas career high 42 right now.


refs started bailing out dirk?

your team has shot 42 freethrows dude. fouling like a mofo all second half while pressing and even had jamison goaltend a shot with no call. You team just got dismantled tonight. 

in 2 games against the wiz the mavs have scored 

122 points
137 points

man your team has NO D


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Ah, the irony of a Mavs fan saying our team has no D. Our D is bad, but it looks much worse when we play Dallas because we just run up and down with you guys. If we slowed it down and played Haywood more, our D would look a lot better. 

When we cut it to 11 with 2:30 to go, Don Nelson just told Dirk to go straight to the bucket, which translates to "go get a star call." All the stars get those calls, but that's what you guys did to stop the run.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Wiz dropped 80 in the second half and outscored the Mavs by 20, so it was really a tale of two halves.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>One on One</b>!
> Ah, the irony of a Mavs fan saying our team has no D. Our D is bad, but it looks much worse when we play Dallas because we just run up and down with you guys. If we slowed it down and played Haywood more, our D would look a lot better.
> 
> When we cut it to 11 with 2:30 to go, Don Nelson just told Dirk to go straight to the bucket, which translates to "go get a star call." All the stars get those calls, but that's what you guys did to stop the run.



and all second half all your team did was "go to the bucket" The 3rd quarter lasted about 45 mins because of all the foul calls and feeble attempts to draw fouls by YOUR TEAM.

irony of that? Your team is LAST IN THE LEAGUE IN OPPONENTS POINTS PER GAME

the mavs are 17th in that category. 

your team is the fifth worst team in the league when it comes to opponents field goal percent.

The mavs are 22nd


teams shoot 35 percent against the wiz from the 3 point line

teams just BARELY shoot 30 percent against the mavs from the 3 point line. they are tops in the league in that category.

so let's not compare offense, defense or any other type of "ense" between these two teams unless you wanna consider wizards fans D"ense"

the mavs were up by 37. You think they gonna be out there playing d for nothing? LOL no need to. Even with your team scoring 80 in the second half you still lost by 17 points.

The mavs "real d" was played in the first half when ya team was clamped and scored 40 points.

Dampier, howard, and mad defensive guys didn't even play much in the second half cause it was a blowout.

heck the only reason your team even scored that much was because the mavs shot 58 percent and scored at will on your pathetic defense

the wiz shot 42 percent man. Mavs just toyed wit this team all game. :laugh:


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> 
> 
> refs started bailing out dirk?
> ...


Just like your mofo guards try to take Gilberts head off every time he went to the lane.

[edit] Dallas


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>byrondarnell66</b>!
> 
> 
> Just like your mofo guards try to take Gilberts head off every time he went to the lane.
> ...


yea well i know terry tried to take gilbert's "head off" when he dunked on him and got fouled as well. [email protected] JT posterizing arenas :laugh:


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Jeez, you have a good team, nobody said nothing about that....no need to get all emotional about it. I'm just trying to explain that there's no way we would have won 7 straight had we played like we did tonight.


----------



## thegreatnero (Jan 8, 2005)

> there's no way we would have won 7 straight had we played like we did tonight.


Well, you're missing one of your best players. But more importantly, WELCOME TO TEXAS -- where many hot teams cool off.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>One on One</b>!
> Jeez, you have a good team, nobody said nothing about that....no need to get all emotional about it. I'm just trying to explain that there's no way we would have won 7 straight had we played like we did tonight.





> Originally posted by <b>byrondarnell66</b>!
> 
> 
> Just like your mofo guards try to take Gilberts head off every time he went to the lane.
> ...



i think you got me confused wit that wiz fan dude. hes the one cussing and upset


----------

